# My Baby LuLu made it to the Top 50



## Rudi (15/9/15)

Hi Guys! 
I know i have been a bit quiet lately but i have been a lurker mostly

So the reason for this post is my Jack Russel LuLu was entered into a pet competition by my wife (cant do baby competitions yet,no kids at the moment our jack's are our kids) and she made it through to the Top 50... so now we need votes and was hoping you guys could help us out...
Voting lines close at 12pm 16/09/17...

Here is her Profile on the website http://mymostbeautiful.com/pet/contestant/19lulu/#.VfhegBGqqko

My wife and I and LuLu would realy appreciate the help/votes 

Thank You All!!!


----------



## Rudi (15/9/15)




----------



## Rudi (16/9/15)

6 hours left to vote


----------



## phlux22 (16/9/15)

Voted, all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/9/15)

I just love that breed with only 2 modes; fast forward and recharge. Tried to text my vote, but it doesn't seem to work outside SA. Good Luck Lulu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

